# USB's do not work for anything on MSI board. Help please..



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 13, 2011)

So I finally upgraded my gaming comp.. I used the old MATX/Dual Core/4GB Ram that I was using in a small mini tower for my dad. Now for some reason all the USB's do not work! I have unplugged it from the wall, reset the bios, tired everything which and where for software... I literally can not figure out why they do not work, they have power but they will not read in windows.

I get the error message below, I have also updated drivers, chipset, even had the original RMA'd.... 

785GTM-E45
Athlon II X2
4GB DDR2 800


----------



## 95Viper (May 13, 2011)

Try re-installing the latest chipset driver and update to the latest bios.
Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 13, 2011)

Does windows correctly recognize the controller? Does the BIOS recognize USB devices?


----------



## robal (May 13, 2011)

I know someone with MSI 890FXA-GD70 and he's also having problem with USB.
Not every USB like you, but USB3.0 doesn't work for him.

Hmmm..


----------



## 95Viper (May 13, 2011)

robal said:


> I know someone with MSI 890FXA-GD70 and he's also having problem with USB.



He is not talking about the board in his User CP, but the board he posted.



>>PhoeniX<< said:


> 785GTM-E45


----------



## robal (May 13, 2011)

95Viper said:


> He is not talking about the board in his User CP, but the board he posted.



Gah... Sorry.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 13, 2011)

Yah my GD70 works fine. I have updated the chipset numerous times using the "MSI Live update" (because MSI is dumb and doesn't have the stuff strait on there website) and my disc. I have RMA'd the board and the same issues are happening.. I don't know what is going on because it worked just fine before I switched the case it was in, even in that matter it was RMA'd so it shouldn't be zapped..


----------



## micropage7 (May 13, 2011)

have you take a look at usb controller from bios?
what about from device manager, does it appear works fine?
i dunno it looks from bios coz it shouldnt happen to all usb, if it defect should several ports only except its the board fault
try look at bios once again, maybe theres any setting that off by default. if it aint work too just rma it


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 13, 2011)

I know, I just don't see (Unless MSI is totally BS'ing me that its new) why it would effect two boards.. All the bios settings are back to normal.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

I'm confused.  Are you using this board with an installation of Windows that was done on a different board?  If so, I recommend trying a fresh install with the current hardware.


----------



## Zyon (May 14, 2011)

Go to device manager and see which controllers are having problems, makes problems simpler.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 14, 2011)

Ok, so I removed the power cord, booted into a windows 7 32 bit disk and now it works.. The heck.. Thanks guys


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 16, 2011)

Ok, so I am reviving this post. I had the USB's going for a couple days. Tonight I was transfering COD4 via my 8GB flash drive and suddenly it halted and said some file could not be found. Sure enough the crapped out AGAIN. I unplugged the computer and let it sit for some time with no luck. Here is what I get in device manager.


----------



## Jetster (May 16, 2011)

Uninstall that controller and reboot. Malware maybe. Have you formated?


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 16, 2011)

I have installed windows 7, both 64 and 32 bit versions, and a copy of XP pro. So I went and disabled the onboard USB function on my board and now they are working. But I am not keeping my hopes up because I think that something inside the system is causing it to get knocked off its ball.


----------

